# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Agnitum выпускает новый бесплатный Spam Terrier 2.0!

## SDA

Вчера, 27-го августа, компания Agnitum выпустила новую версию антиспам-продукта Spam Terrier 2.0 для пользователей Microsoft Outlook, Outlook Express, Windows Vista Mail, а теперь и The BAT!.

Как и предыдущая версия отдельного спам-фильтра от Agnitum, Spam Terrier 2.0 является бесплатной программой, но приобретает расширенные возможности.

В основе Spam Terrier – скорее «поведенческий» анализ, а не система заданных критериев. Иными словами, пользователь имеет возможность отметить, что, с его точки зрения, является спамом, и помочь продукту усвоить основные характеристики почты, нежелательной для каждого конкретного адресата.

Чем больше вы обучаете Spam Terrier, тем лучше становится его «нюх» на почтовый мусор. Среди возможностей настройки стоит отметить «рейтинг» спама, с помощью которого можно классифицировать то или иное сообщение как «не-спам», «вероятный спам» и «спам».

http://www.internet-security.ru/2008...am-terrier-20/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NMF

Первая версия была не очень эффективна, посмотрим на что способна вторая  :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

А кто-то пробовал его скачать с установлиным антивирусом Авира? Я - да, но не смог.



> Доступ к файлу запрещен.
> Предупреждение: Содержимое этой веб-страницы попадает в категорию нежелательных: Вредоносное ПО
> 
> Запрошенный URL: http://dl2.agnitum.com/SpamTerrierInstall.exe

----------


## NMF

Первый у меня нормально работал с Авирой (Премиум)... Может Агнитум шпиончиков каких нить встроил в свой антиспам, как делает Агава  :Smiley:

----------


## websaurus

У меня также отлично работает с Avira antivir premium встроил в Bat.

----------


## senyak

Я так понял, это тот же антиспам, что и в Agnitum Outpost Security Suit. Поэтому я и поставил OSS

----------


## GrAnd

Он только по POP3 работает? И только с указанными клиентами?

----------

